# Can anyone rebuild a john deere 210 engine



## mowerboy24 (Nov 30, 2012)

I put 10-w-30 oil instead of non-detergent oil and I was heading down the road to my grandmas house to tow old lawnmowers out of a barn and I didn't leave the driveway yet and it broke a rod I think. The flywheel will turn when I try to start it but I won't get compression


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

If the oil level was / is correct, for time being you can forget what oil you put in or what you think you should have put in. The reason being it will run longer than that with Singer sewing machine oil in it.

It may in fact need an overhaul but for starters take a look at the top end for loss of compression. Valves sticking open and valve seats coming out of their bore are common.


----------



## mowerboy24 (Nov 30, 2012)

stickerpicker said:


> If the oil level was / is correct, for time being you can forget what oil you put in or what you think you should have put in. The reason being it will run longer than that with Singer sewing machine oil in it.
> 
> It may in fact need an overhaul but for starters take a look at the top end for loss of compression. Valves sticking open and valve seats coming out of their bore are common.


I checked the spark plug hole looked in there it has no compression the piston won't move the flywheel just keeps spinning until it stops


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

sounds like a good opportunity to learn how to do a rebuild, first step,disassembly, try to find an area large enough to lay out your parts, and line them up in the order you take them off,if nessacery take pictures to remember where parts go and how it looked before. while its apart inspect all parts and replace the ones with excessive wear,repalce or repair the offending part and reassemble, also look for the actual reason for the failure ie; worn rings,connector pin, bearings,etc. if you don,t repair what caused the problem to begin with it will probably fail again, that is the problem most repair places dont address, they are just parts changers and in alot of cases wont even diagnose why the problem occured in the first palce.in alot of instance you can find a repair manual with pictures to help in the asssembly and disassembly process. good luck


----------



## mowerboy24 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks rusty

I will try when I get a chance


----------

